# ESP Bass - Make it metal!



## 4String (Mar 6, 2011)

ESP LTD F-414FM Flamed Maple Electric Bass Guitar and more 4 String Electric Bass at GuitarCenter.com.

Click that link.
Does anyone have any suggestion on how to make THIS bass perform as metal as possible? I'm getting new strings everyday, and not being successful. After all, this IS a metal bass, but I just need the right strings for it. Please leave suggestions.

I play a lot of Death Metal and Black Metal (if that helps).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 6, 2011)

It's pretty metal already... what exactly are you looking for?

String-wise, I like D'Addario, Elixir, and Ken Smith - though the Smith's work best in a dark bass... since I've not personally tried an F-414, I can't say what they'll sound like.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 6, 2011)

Black metal bands have bass players? 

I don't get what you're asking for, though. What is the bass missing?


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Black metal bands have bass players? :scratch


 Black metal band with an 8-string fretless. 


I think "metal bass" is simply too big a category, especially as bass playing in metal can go from utterly inaudible pickstyle playing to very aggressive fingerstyle, taking in slapping, tapping and any combination of the above along the way. Give examples of bass players you would like to sound like, and it will be easier than just saying "I want to sound metaaaal."


----------



## arsonist (Mar 7, 2011)

Varcolac said:


> Black metal band with an 8-string fretless.




In *no way at all* is Borknagar black metal.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 7, 2011)

Dip it in liquid iron.



All seriousness, it all depends on playstyle and EQ. So my advice would be to get a good pickup set (to get fundamental tone, stock pups are rarely good, though I've never played them), tweak the EQ, and, if you want presence, develop an agressive finger-style. By agressive, I refer to a mixation of slap and regular. Faster parts may be played normally, but slower passages, you can go all in and just punish the string! Generally, just kill it as hard as possible. Just adjust your technique to match how present in the mix you want to be.

Heavier gauges adviced.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 7, 2011)

For my metal tone on my ESP LTD F bass, which may or may not have any bearing on the tone you are looking for, here is what I do:

Strings: DR Hi-Beams (stainless steel roundwound) in 50-70-90-110.
On-board EQ: Bass at 75%, Mid at 0%, Treble at 100%, Pickup blend knob at the center detent.

Amp (Hartke HA2500) EQ:







Pardon the blurriness, as my phone camera doesn't like to work without an abundance of light.

(low-pass has a 5dB cut, high-pass has a 5dB boost)

Please note that I don't like the low death rattle that many metal bass players like. I prefer a brighter, more bell-like harmonically rich sound, like what you hear on Abrahadabra.

Hope it helps...if not...hope you enjoy laughing at my lame settings.


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 7, 2011)

arsonist said:


> In *no way at all* is Borknagar black metal.



Okay, they're far from standard and very much pushing the peripheries, but you can't deny there's the basic black metal canvas, unless we're using an especially insular definition of black metal.


----------



## 4String (Mar 7, 2011)

So far only two posts have REALLY contributed to the topic's discussion. Thank you. You know who you are.

Side note: YES, some black metal bands do have a bassist.


----------



## Bevo (Mar 7, 2011)

I still think naming a few bands will help sort out your tone.

If CC is the tone you like its low strings that rattle on the fret board, it cuts but is not as clear.
Dying Fetus has a very mid high sound that cuts through but with less bottom end, it almost competes with the guitars but that is serious Tech bass playing.

Post up what you use for amps and cabs too!


----------



## Thep (Mar 7, 2011)

Young grasshoper, a true metal musician can make anything sound metal. Anything.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 7, 2011)

4String said:


> So far only two posts have REALLY contributed to the topic's discussion. Thank you. You know who you are.
> 
> Side note: YES, some black metal bands do have a bassist.



I asked you for some information. Until you provide it, I cannot help further.

See above: What do you think it is missing/what is wrong with it?

Also, what amp/cab are you playing it through, what are the settings on your bass, and what are your settings on your amp?


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 8, 2011)

4String said:


> So far only two posts have REALLY contributed to the topic's discussion. Thank you. You know who you are.
> 
> Side note: YES, some black metal bands do have a bassist.



It's hard to contribute when nobody knows what discussion you want. "Metal" bass can be anything from Jeroen Thesseling or Erik Tiwaz's fretless "mwah" to Steve Harris or Alex Webster's clanking fretted juggernaut. Between there you've got the inaudible (Jason Newsted) and the in-your-face (Geezer Butler). Pick what bit of "metal" you want to sound like, and it'll be a lot easier to help you.

And black metal bands usually have a bassist. They're just usually inaudible. That's the joke.


----------



## arsonist (Mar 8, 2011)

NeglectedField said:


> Okay, they're far from standard and very much pushing the peripheries, but you can't deny there's the basic black metal canvas, unless we're using an especially insular definition of black metal.



What's the canvas? I don't see a single overlap between Borknagar and black metal bands. 



4String said:


> Side note: YES, some black metal bands do have a bassist.



Yes, I would say most of them do. And your point is...?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

When you say you're getting new strings everyday, you're not being literal are you? Strings take a while to settle in, they sound snappy and twangy to start with. I will say stick away from Ernie Ball and try some Elixirs. Depends on your amp/settings mostly though.


----------



## BurnedEdge66 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like DR Low Riders, but as it's been stated it all depends on what you're going for. Are you using the same EQ settings with every new set of strings or and you playing around with it after you've changed them?


----------



## blister7321 (Mar 9, 2011)

dean markley blue steels are good solid sounding strings 
also post what sound your going for specifically 
are you going for alex webster or sean beasly


----------



## the russian (Mar 28, 2011)

For Starters, 250 watts from your amp is generally very quiet on bass.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 28, 2011)

the russian said:


> For Starters, 250 watts from your amp is generally very quiet on bass.



All depends on your EQ, the speakers you're running, and what you're competing against (both in terms of power and EQ).


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 28, 2011)

250W is plenty unless you are playing a big stage or everyone else is playing too loud. 

As a bassist, my preferences are 2 things, Clarity and punch. So I always play cleanly, and I like a lot of low mids, and a fair bit of treble for agressive attack. Not as much treble as hammerhaed is showing, but without that low mid scoop (a hump instead). This allows for razor sharp poinding bass with good attack. 

Strings, I like Ernies, very bright and sharp. Lately I use DR DDTs to combat the fact I need an excellent low B (and am picky as hell) on ,y 34" scale 5 string. I use the .125-.45 in standard.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 28, 2011)

the russian said:


> For Starters, 250 watts from your amp is generally very quiet on bass.


OMFG dude, that's has abso-fucking-lutely nothing to do with the topic. Read what the topic is about! This topic is about the OP's tone, not someone else's 250 watt amp!
SHIT!


To the OP, let your strings settle for a day or so. The few helpful posts that said anything about tone covered everything that can be covered so far, but all we know so far is that you have an LTD F-414 and that you want a metal tone. We know nothing about your amp(s), what strings you have used, whether you use a pick or not, what the guitarists are using for their tone, or what you have been trying to play. This could be a case of you playing through a 1x15 combo amp and each guitarist playing through full stacks. If it's something like that, the issue is volume rather than tone.... but none of us know but you.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Mar 31, 2011)

I have an LTD F-5E which is pretty similar specs. I crank the bass, push the mids just past halfway & crank the treble (on my Fender Jazz I drop the mids a bit, but I need a bit more on the ESP). I favour the bridge pickup slightly.
I run a Warwick Profet 5.1 amp & a Warwick 4X10 cab. Again, I crank the bass & treble. Boost the low mids a bit & scoop the high mids.

It sounds metal 'cause I play metal. I ravage my strings with 3-finger plucking, slapping & strumming as if I had a pick. I get plenty of string noise & plenty of boom. Of course I don't play that way all the time, but it sounds f**king metal when I do.

Of course you could go the other way & crank the mids, playing little counter-melodies around the low chunky guitars. As you can see from posts in this thread, there will always be debate over whether a band is 'metal' or 'black metal' or whatever other genre you can think of. My advice is find a sound you like (maybe pick a particular bassist to base your sound on) & stick with it for a while.

If you want low rounded chunky notes, let your strings settle in. New strings are bright which is great for slapping, but old strings have a nice sound on a bass too. My old bass teacher once told me about a reggae band who would *fix* their strings when they broke.


----------



## davisjom (Dec 26, 2011)

Thep said:


> Young grasshoper, a true metal musician can make anything sound metal. Anything.



Tis very true. my friend took a 6 string telecaster and made it sound quite metal. it was hilariously awesome


----------



## MTech (Dec 26, 2011)

davisjom said:


> Tis very true. my friend took a 6 string telecaster and made it sound quite metal. it was hilariously awesome


Tele's = Heavy

Are you using Stainless strings so they last even longer??? Could be more clear on what exactly you're trying to achieve that you aren't and what ally our gear is you're using now aside from the bass. If you want it to sound heavy I'd suggest keeping it pretty clean with just a bit of grit on top.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I will say stick away from Ernie Ball and try some Elixirs.



This.

Ernie Ball strings are dog shit.


----------



## Necris (Dec 27, 2011)

You need to describe in detail the sound you want and where your bass falls short before anyone can even dream of helping you achieve a tone you find to be suitable for metal.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 29, 2011)

Necris said:


> You need to describe in detail the sound you want and where your bass falls short before anyone can even dream of helping you achieve a tone you find to be suitable for metal.



Exactly. 

Many contemporary basses are actually adequate for metal and only perhaps fall short on aesthetic grounds, which the ESP bass in question has more than covered. 

And the vast majority of metal bass players use nothing out of the ordinary when it comes to strings, save perhaps using heavier gauges if they downtune. Even then it may not be entirely necessary as the ESP F series basses have 35" scale. 

Perhaps it's your amp/fx setup. Some metal bassists use a distortion pedal so you might consider experimenting with one of them?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 31, 2011)

Best strings I've ever used were stainless heavy DR Hi-Beams. Really nice bell-like tone with a fat bottom end and without the harsh twang.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 31, 2011)

low action, d'addario pro streels, and an aggresive playing style. Not scooping out you mids can help too. Having alot of low mids can help you cut thrrough the mix


----------

